# Top Picture moves?



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the top picture move? I just noticed.. :S


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U mean the banner? Yes there are bubbles bubbling lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes it's animated...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Its better than the older one


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

That's so crazy, I didn't know haha


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

And does anyone else think that the goldfish in the jar looks like he is upside down????


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah it doesss~!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL yep it moves...some times more than others ...do you hear the noise it makes .

Oh My.... I wonder if Tracers has seen this .....

Sorry  just couldn't help myself 
bill


----------



## negafen (Apr 27, 2010)

It's tacky, but in a good way.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's Amazing


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL yep it moves...some times more than others ...do you hear the noise it makes .
> 
> Oh My.... I wonder if Tracers has seen this .....
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!
There's a reason here name is "Tracers".


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

it's a live banner  and it's original


----------

